# Help needed with Epsom L1300 modify ink eco solvent printer



## Jackedracewear (Sep 17, 2020)

Right we have an eco solvent printer that we have been using for a few months with no issues. 
We recently moved properties and since we have re set it up, it’s stopped printing the images. 
We have cleaned all the lines out and done several full flushes and recommissioned the ink/print head alignment, but still nothing. 
We then realised the only thing we did differently was to empty the catch tank that’s attached to the back of the printer. 
Is it a catch tank or is it a back feed tank? Does it need ink in it? 
Anyone had this problem? 
We have ordered a new printer head but that won’t be here till mid October, (not even sure if that’s the problem) but we have jobs pilling up! 
Help please


----------

